# Cavapoo vs. Poochon vs. Maltipoo vs. Goldendoodle vs. Pure Breed Poodle



## Phang Kar-Men (Oct 11, 2016)

May I know the characteristics of each of these mixed breed puppies and which is more anti-allergen, easy to train, disabled friendly, helpful or so forth??


----------



## Cassyj (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't know anything about the breeds but if top of the list is non shredding then Pure breed poodle as there is no guarantee a mixed won't have the same coat


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

All I see from that list is 

Small fluffball
small chunky fluffball
small chunky fluffball
Gigantor fluffball
3 different sized fluffballs

Either way they will all be fluffy, quite likable and be very intelligent (because of the poodle)

Why not a golden retriever instead of a Goldendoodle, a pure Golden will not be as high drive, not quite as bouncy and still a great looking dog


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

With these popular crossbreeds there is no guarantee they will not be non shedding so if that's a deal breaker the Poodle wins hands down! What's more it's very hard trying to find reputable breeders of most of those crossbreeds.

My sister has a 'Maltipoo' and he is incredibly easy to train, but is/was high energy ( he's approaching 9 years old now ).


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

I clearly didn't read the allergy part of this post when mentioning a Golden retriever.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

None of these cross breeds is guaranteed hypo-allergenic ,in fact no dog of any breed is.It's not the fur that's responsible for allergic reactions , more saliva and skin cells .


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

The only one with traits and characteristics you'll really be able to put any faith in would the the poodles, assuming they come from a good breeder.
Cross breeds are a mixed bag and can express traits anywhere along the spectrum of the two parents. Think about health too - the vast majority of breeders of these designer crosses don't genetic screen their animals at all.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I voted the Poodle, they are very intelligent dogs and would thrive with a job such as a disability helper. Plus they don't shed.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Poodle is the one to go for. I've been reading on another forum about a standard poodle bought as an assistant dog for two autistic children, mainly as support in social situations etc. The pup already is doing really well quietly ignoring meltdowns and behaving in a calm relaxed manner afterwards, yet is only six months old. Obviously there is a lot of training to do by the parent, but poodles are highly intelligent and don't shed their coat. Any of the crossbreeds may or may not shed their coat, there is no way of telling.
Whatever you decide to do make sure your dog comes from health and temperament tested parents.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Defo a pure bred poodle 

Going with Mix you have no idea what characteristics they are going to inherit from the parents so its pot luck with the shedding gene


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2016)

I have a cavapoo (or will have in 2 weeks!) But can't yet answer your questions, but we chose this cross breed because we wanted a low shedding small dog, which wasn't a poodle. (As my silly husband didn't want one..don't ask!) I've had a poodle before and loved her, easy to train, well behaved family dog. She didn't shed at all and I'm very allergic to animals. 

If you want low shedding because of allergies I would spend time with both breeds, as the dog could take after either. My hands were itchy with a King Charles Cavalier, which is fine, I know what the worst case scenario would be.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I do want to mention that low shedding does not mean less work as eve though the dog wont leave haris everywhere they will require daily grooming. 
Poodles do shed, but due to their coat the shed hairs get caught in the coat and they can be very prone to matting. 

All of the cross breeds as mentioned you will have no guarantee of coat, temperment or intelligence. A good poodle breeder will be able to give you a much better start on how you dog will be. 

You could also be unlucky and end up with the health issues of both breeds in a cross. I would suggest looking into addisons disease tho as it isin the poodle breed. 

Have you had dogs before? Poodles are very intelligent and therefore can be very stubborn. Some wont just do what you ask 100% of the time and sometimes they have thier own agenda. Would you be training the dog yourslef or going to classes/having a trainer?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

The overwhelming majority of Poodle crosses are bred for the wrong reasons, mainly to lure first time dog owners into thinking they are getting something low maintenance. Wrong; you'll either get a dog that still sheds and matts quickly requiring daily grooming, or one that doesn't shed and requires clipping every 6 weeks or so and daily grooming.

I'm not sure what you mean by disabled friendly as that surely depends on the disability and what it's constraints are. For example out of the crosses you listed, there are big differences in size and outlook, between say a Cavalier x Poodle and a Golden x Poodle.....physically a Cavalier cross is going to be a lot easier to manage than a big Standard Poodle cross.....


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Phang Kar-Men said:


> May I know the characteristics of each of these mixed breed puppies and which is more anti-allergen, easy to train, disabled friendly, helpful or so forth??


With any cross you can never be sure what you will exactly get in regards of coat type, colour, breed traits or personality, the pups can favour one breed of parent more then the other or they may have multi characteristics of both. The mixes cant be guaranteed that the coats may be non allergic either because they too can vary considerably. With a poodle you can be more sure of exactly what you are going to get, assuming you research breeders carefully and find one that breeds for health and temperament and is carefully socialises and raises their pups. Often its a lot easier to find good breeders of full breeds, that's not to say there aren't any good breeders of the popular so called designer crosses who do all they should there probably are, but they tend to be harder to find and there are a lot of people breeding them commercially for profit as they have become so popular too.

As regards to reliable information on the various poodle crosses and Mixes, The Doodle trust is pretty good, part of what they do is rescuing and rehoming the various Poodle crosses but they also have lots of information on the website about the crosses and advice on finding and buying a pup if you don't want to go via the rescue route.
You can find the website below

http://www.doodletrust.com/

There is also a Cockapoo owners club and you should find lots of info about Cockapoos and cavapoos on there too.

http://www.cockapooowners-club.org.uk/cavapoos.html#


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Just wanted to say also, agree with Amelia66, on the no guarantee on coat/shedding.
I met a woman with a labradoodle and she said that there were 2 types of coat outcome the breeder said, and it was pot luck which she got. 
a) Non shedding, but need the groomers every 6-8 weeks! Pricey!
b) Shedding, just needs a good brush but groomers not neccessary.

She was pleased she got the later as her friend got a non shedding and the groomers are quite an expense you may not factor in the beginning.


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

I know a labradoodle wasn't in the poll list, but I am always surprised by the variety of coats. I know 3 and they all seem very different. One has a very thin, poodle type curly coat. It's quite closely clipped, but it looks very sparse so you can see the skin. Another has a thick, shaggy curly coat. And the third has a patchy wiry coat, a bit like a broken coated lurcher (hope that's the correct terminology).


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

Poodle - comes in 3 sizes so pick the appropriate size and you know for certain what coat it will have.


----------



## Phang Kar-Men (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks so much for the advises and opinion given!!


----------

